
Ask HN: How can we help the startup community with designs? - JunaidBhai
For quite sometime we&#x27;ve been thinking to spend time in helping the startup community with what we do best. DESIGNS.<p>We at (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;draftss.com) have a bunch of skilled designers whose skills we&#x27;d put to test by solving the most difficult problems faced by startups lately.<p>Let me know what issues you&#x27;re facing and we&#x27;ll try to solve them.
======
wesiewesie
Hi, is this for free?

